# New MacOSX.com 2007 Website back online?



## Ferdinand (Aug 9, 2007)

Is this now permanent?

EDIT: Please ignore: apparently it's back offline again...


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2007)

Going to try it just on the forums and wiki (tutorials) area for now.


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the new design; blaring white is a bit hard on the eyes, though, even on a 5kº display.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

I still like the old one.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice and clean, but the old one feels like home... 
nevertheless, like all things new, we just need to get the feel of it.  
Good work ScottW.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, I don't know if I really like this one that much. We might get another overhaul sooner, rather than later on this. I guess, for those who like it, what do you like? and those who don't like it or prefer the other one, what did you like about the old design?

What do you dislike about this version?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

The white is just a little to bright, It would be nice if it was a little grayer.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is an image for you guys to make comments and compare the two!

*OLD SITE:*
OLD HEADER MENU (Dark colored letters on light BG)
Old site looks better with shadow... looks more like a magazine, new one looks a little generic and bright.
I think the POST REPLY BUTTON with the little pen is good for people that have less experienced with computers... IMAGES and TEXT together are better.

*NEW SITE:*
Search Feature is better located and easier.
Cleaner and more professional
The BLUE font color for the THREADS TITLES Etc. is more hard on the eyes than the older site.​
As you can see the old site sits better in the browser... i have a skype and adium on either side of my browsers most of the time, the new site is too large to allow that...It's about 20% larger... i have to scroll side to side. ... Solution, i need the cinema display.

Just a few points ScottW... You have the whole team here backing you up... not a lot of sites can boast that!!!

Regards,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay, I pulled the beta theme for now. I will go back to the drawing board. I agree, it is just too cold of a theme.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

Is it possible, that when your done, that you can give some variations of color, and allow us to change them with thte skin changer.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 10, 2007)

the new one is too bright - but otherwise great.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2007)

When you put it back up, can you give us the link? I didn't bookmark the first one.


----------

